# Clunking a common problem?



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

I have never had any odd problems with my GTO since I bought it new, until today. As I backed down my driveway and started to turn the wheel I heard a loud clunk from the right front of the car. I slowed but kept backing out into the street --I heard another 10 or so clunks. After about 30 miles of driving I almost thought the car cured itself, until I parked the car. A guy about 50 feet away asked what was that loud clunk?

Anybody had this problem before? Sounds like its coming from the passenger front, but I can't tell if it's a spring, strut mount, tie-rod, ball joint...

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Without examining it, my bet would be struts. Too many people with various problems with them. The only clunking I had encountered was from the rear diff, not the front end. *


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Without examining it, my bet would be struts. Too many people with various problems with them. The only clunking I had encountered was from the rear diff, not the front end. *


I have it up in the air --rotating the tires-- and I checked everything visually. No strut rub, no play in steering, ball joints and springs seem okay, caliper mounting looks okay, tie-rods seem smooth and not loose. Everything looks okay. Maybe I will check the torque on the upper strut mount?

Noticed a lot more --rack and pinion is leaking, and my compressor has been making the famous knocking noise for some time, now the steering/suspension clunk. Looks like its time for a visit to the dealership but I don't really trust their work and what kind of a mess might I end up with?

 I've about decided to trade it in for a G6 and just let the dealership repair it and resell it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If this is the first problems you have had with it, I wouldn't be too hasty in dumping it yet. Let the warranty cover it and go from there. If you dump it now in haste, you may regret it month or so from now. If this were a problem child I could see being fed up and dumping it.. Let the dealer do their thing and then go from there. IMO. *


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *If this is the first problems you have had with it, I wouldn't be too hasty in dumping it yet. Let the warranty cover it and go from there. If you dump it now in haste, you may regret it month or so from now. If this were a problem child I could see being fed up and dumping it.. Let the dealer do their thing and then go from there. IMO. *


That sounds like the thing to do. Maybe I will let them fix the known problems --leaking rack and noisy A/C compressor-- and have them recheck the clunk in the front end. I've just had really bad experiences with dealerships in the past and didn't want to start snowballing the problems due to another bad experience with another dealership.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Kinski,
There are a few issues that may contribute to your front end clunking.
There was an issue with the front springs being installed improperly from the factory. There should be a TSB on that. It's a common one.
Another thing to check is the sway bar mounts to see it they may be loose.
Another things, but probably not your issue is with the power steering pump. If I recall, it makes a grinding sound because of a leak or something.
Could also be worn radius rod bushings or strut bushings. All these things the dealer should check.

Like Judge said, don't give up the Goat! You will regret it, besides, from my understanding, G6s have their own steering problems, so much so, that another club member dumped theirs and bought a GP.

Good Luck with it.

Russ


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Kinski,
> There are a few issues that may contribute to your front end clunking.
> There was an issue with the front springs being installed improperly from the factory. There should be a TSB on that. It's a common one.
> Another thing to check is the sway bar mounts to see it they may be loose.
> ...


Thanks, and the good news first --I put out one of the fires by myself-- the rack leak was the plug at the bottom of the rack being loose.

I did check a TSB on clunking. The springs look okay and the one TSB I found said to check strut/knuckle bolts and balljoint nut. They were okay. The inner control arm bolt was okay. Sway bar mounts were okay, but the link that connects the SB to the strut was loose. I doubt that was the heavy clunking noise though. The upper strut bolt was tight, and I checked the radius rod bushings for leaks or looseness --looked good. I did see some scratching on my right strut --not the typical tire/strut rubbing-- some light scratches just below that area. I doubt that's the problem either because it just cleaned the dirt off. What I heard should have been taking chunks out of something.

That just leaves the AC problem for the dealer to fix, and solve the clunking problem if I can ever get it to do it again.

I almost checked the Ford site and started to build myself a Mustang --glad I came to my senses in time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

KinskiGTO said:


> I almost checked the Ford site and started to build myself a Mustang --glad I came to my senses in time.


*
Man you were outta your mind, almost delusional . LOLOL.

We got a good support group here.  *


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Man you were outta your mind, almost delusional . LOLOL.
> 
> We got a good support group here.  *


:lol:

:agree


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

I have just developed the same problem on my '04 at around 40k miles. I'm convinced that it is the upper strut mounts.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

motorheadmike said:


> I have just developed the same problem on my '04 at around 40k miles. I'm convinced that it is the upper strut mounts.


Mine isn't making the clunking noise anymore. It only made it that one day. I never really discovered what mine could have been. Struts are a good place to start though.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i get that noise to sometimes try to put the car in -N- and rev it up to about 2000 RPM'S and turn the wheel and see if u hear it then!!!


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

KinskiGTO said:


> I've about decided to trade it in for a G6 and just let the dealership repair it and resell it.





A G6??? What a POS! My wife had one as a rental while the "04 was in the shop for the infamous locked up ignition cylinder. She immediately said she forgot how well made the GTO was until she got into that pile of crap.


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

Partsguru1 said:


> A G6??? What a POS! My wife had one as a rental while the "04 was in the shop for the infamous locked up ignition cylinder. She immediately said she forgot how well made the GTO was until she got into that pile of crap.


GTP G6, GXP Solstice or Mustang GT :willy:

Luckily I came to my senses before any mistakes were made.


----------

